# Minivan setup



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I set up my minivan. All I need to do is buy some more Nalgene jars to fill up the holes on top of the shelving. I made a cutout in the plywood floor so I can pull out a third seat if needed. I'm pleased  .

I would like to put in a partition. Any ideas?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I set up my minivan. All I need to do is buy some more Nalgene jars to fill up the holes on top of the shelving. I made a cutout in the plywood floor so I can pull out a third seat if needed. I'm pleased  .
> 
> I would like to put in a partition. Any ideas?


What's that white stuff?!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> What's that white stuff?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It's this stuff that comes out of the sky and makes cars crash into each other.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Does zac mean the jars? Nice set up dude!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The preferred Wago vessel  .


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice work there . I hope it serves you well in you're travels . That 4 drawer tool box is sweet .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

catsparky1 said:


> Nice work there . I hope it serves you well in you're travels . That 4 drawer tool box is sweet .


Stainless steel with a hinged top. I was walking through the tool store one day and it was on clearance. Can't remember what I paid for it but it was cheap  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I want a minivan now.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy you skipped the HHR?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Happy you skipped the HHR?


I took your advice, Luke, and bought the minivan. I'm happy.

I did pass up the opportunity on an SS turbocharged panel with 270 hp. Speeding tickets would have killed me  .


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> The preferred Wago vessel  .


Specimen jar?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Specimen jar?


Lexan food jar actually.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I set up my minivan. All I need to do is buy some more Nalgene jars to fill up the holes on top of the shelving. I made a cutout in the plywood floor so I can pull out a third seat if needed. I'm pleased  .
> 
> I would like to put in a partition. Any ideas?


Taxi cab guys might know of a local supplier.

You could use a pet partition -Dodge Grand Caravan (2007-2016)...
https://www.travall.ca/dodge/grand-caravan-2011-/travall-pet-barrier-tdg1435










^^ Out of stock right now tho.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

I'm very interested to see how it turns out. Do you plan to put a partition in front of your rear sit(kill zone). You must be tall and have no need for ladders. I've never seen 10lbs in a 5lb can. Congrats anyhoo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Can you stand up a 4 foot ladder in there somewhere? I am worried about the lack of ladder space without a rack???
Looks good but doesn't give you much room for stock. I am thinking I may have moved the toolbox to the drivers side wall with access from the slider because that would leave the floor open for **** to collect. .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

He just has to borrow my wife to pack that sucker. She could put a city bus in there.

Anyway no problem. A roof rack will take care of the pipe and ladders. Stock? We have buildings all over the place that may or may not have what you want.

Depends on what you do I guess. I have a silly truck with a six foot box.  99 says a 4x8 foot sheet will go in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Can you stand up a 4 foot ladder in there somewhere? I am worried about the lack of ladder space without a rack???
> Looks good but doesn't give you much room for stock. I am thinking I may have moved the toolbox to the drivers side wall with access from the slider because that would leave the floor open for **** to collect. .


I still need to figure out some things. I did a job last week and put a 28' extension ladder on the factory rack.  . It worked, though. I put a 16' extension ladder and some EMT inside. That's not the way to do things, though.

I don't know if I want to put a commercial rack on top, though. It could attract tool thieves. Maybe just a trailer for those odd occasions when I need to carry long ladders, pipe and heavy chit. I put the toolbox in the back because I'm still loving pushing a button and watching the sliding doors open  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Would that van be good with a trailer?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> He just has to borrow my wife to pack that sucker. She could put a city bus in there.
> 
> Anyway no problem. A roof rack will take care of the pipe and ladders. Stock? We have buildings all over the place that may or may not have what you want.
> 
> Depends on what you do I guess. I have a silly truck with a six foot box.  99 says a 4x8 foot sheet will go in there. :thumbsup:


That's a full 4 X 8 sheet of plywood on the floor with about 4" lopped off so I could push the driver's seat all the way back  . All the passengers seats are inside the floor. I didn't have to remove them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Would that van be good with a trailer?


Somewhere around 3000 lbs. That's a lot of Lotus Lights .


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

daveEM said:


> 99 says a 4x8 foot sheet will go in there. :thumbsup:


He's right,
drop the tailgate and remeasure the length of the bed.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Drop it like it's hot.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

99cents said:


> I
> 
> I don't know if I want to put a commercial rack on top, though. It could attract tool thieves.  .



You like dogs, right 99?
Maybe put your tools inside with a guy like this:







be better to leave doors unlocked. 
Another idea for the partition is to build your own: expanded metal, angle iron & nuts/bolts or weld it. Good luck!

Oh. Almost forgot, tapestry for a curtain. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

350X said:


> You like dogs, right 99?
> Maybe put your tools inside with a guy like this:
> 
> 
> ...


No more dogs for me.

I are an electrishun, though. Maybe there's a unistrut partition in my future  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a good set up 99. Only questions are about the toolbox. Isn't that a lot of weight to have behind the axle? Going to add air shocks?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks like a good set up 99. Only questions are about the toolbox. Isn't that a lot of weight to have behind the axle? Going to add air shocks?


Do you think they're needed? It weighs less than a guy sitting in the back seat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Do you think they're needed? It weighs less than a guy sitting in the back seat.


Oh, it looks like it would have some serious weight to it. I can be OCD with stuff like that. I'd have had the van weighed empty and then again loaded to see what the basic load is and possibly add air shocks.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

99cents said:


> The preferred Wago vessel  .


You prefer wago connectors over wire nuts ??


Frank


----------



## voigt.mike (Dec 11, 2016)

99cents said:


> I still need to figure out some things. I did a job last week and put a 28' extension ladder on the factory rack.  . It worked, though. I put a 16' extension ladder and some EMT inside. That's not the way to do things, though.
> 
> I don't know if I want to put a commercial rack on top, though. It could attract tool thieves. Maybe just a trailer for those odd occasions when I need to carry long ladders, pipe and heavy chit. I put the toolbox in the back because I'm still loving pushing a button and watching the sliding doors open  .




I have a Yakima rack on my 'burb. It mounts to the factory siderails with rail grab mounting feet. I run two 66" load bars for now. They make fancy load stops, but I wound up just drilling holes close to the ends of the bars and installing 3/8" eye bolts, eye down, with a rod coupling pointed up. My ladders are cam lock strapped down against the rod couplings, the straps hook into the eyes. It is a very secure setup. Reese makes a very reasonably priced 6" conduit tube kit that you can caulk and pop rivet on to a 6" PVC DWV PVC pipe. This also works nicely with the Yakima bars. Most jobs only require the 4' ladder that rides in the truck with me, but I am prepared for whatever I find.

If you are worried about tool thieves, padlock your tools into a box. Space is a precious commodity. The roof has plenty of space. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Frank Mc said:


> You prefer wago connectors over wire nuts ??
> 
> 
> Frank


In the proper application they can be real time savers.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> All the passengers seats are inside the floor. I didn't have to remove them.


You mean in that 3rd pic the seat will fold down and completely disappear into the floor? Wow. Neat stuff now days.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice 99

I'd say you're probably a study in the efficient use of space .....:notworthy:~CS~:notworthy:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Nice 99
> 
> I'd say you're probably a study in the efficient use of space .....:notworthy:~CS~:notworthy:


If you're able to plan your days, it's easy. Every day (in reality, it's more like every week) you clean out the chit you don't need and replace it with what you need. I just finished an EMT job. I might not kink...erm..._bend_ pipe for another month. The benders, wire, ladders and even fittings go back into the shop for next time. I don't carry an extension cord because the only corded tool I really use is a Bulldog. The cord stays with the Bulldog.

Sometimes I have to go to HD to buy an overpriced package of something I know I have a boatload of in the shop and that kind of bugs me  . Oh well.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I ran it but the wife. Mini vans is apparently where she draws the line on vehicles.
Fine, I'll get an Xbox.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Well I ran it but the wife. Mini vans is apparently where she draws the line on vehicles.
> Fine, I'll get an Xbox.


Boobs talk.

You're supposed to buy it and then tell her. There's some advice from a divorced guy  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Right lol


----------

